# Any Dark Crystal fans?



## Guru Coyote (Jun 20, 2013)

Anyone fancy themselves the author of a new Dark Crystal novel?

There is a chance Jim Henson's The Dark Crystal | Author Quest


----------



## Scribble (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow. Holy kafoo! (Points to avatar) 

I am going to start thinking hard about this!


----------



## Guru Coyote (Jun 23, 2013)

Scribble said:


> Wow. Holy kafoo! (Points to avatar)
> 
> I am going to start thinking hard about this!



Heh. I am. I am already.


----------



## Zero Angel (Jun 23, 2013)

Even if you don't get picked, it's nice that they're going to continue telling stories in that world.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Jun 23, 2013)

Zero Angel said:


> Even if you don't get picked, it's nice that they're going to continue telling stories in that world.



It has a very unique feel to it... and it kinda fits in with some ideas I've been fooling around with


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 23, 2013)

It's a work for hire, which means that the author in theory (no contract details are provided) would be paid a flat sum, or possibly an advance and small royalty, but would own nothing of the work or have any rights beyond payment for the novel submitted. Nothing wrong with work for hire. A lot of authors do it. I know one that I used to edit with at a small ezine, and there's money in it.

One should research a bit about it before diving in, but sounds like a great opportunity. I enjoyed the movie years ago but not enough that I'd want to devote my writing time to the contest.

Hoping anyone here the best of luck! It'd be very cool if you won and could author the next novel (prequel) in the Dark Crystal World.


----------



## Nihal (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm not in, but I love to hear someone is still doing something with The Dark Crystal. I never got to watch this classic in my childhood–I don't think it was aired here in the sunny lands. However, I've watched it later and fell in love anyway.

In case anyone needs inspiration check out the work of John Bauer. His work inspired Brian Froud, who in turn was the concept artist of the movie.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Jun 30, 2013)

Brian Froud was one of my greatest heroes in my former life as a graphic artist...


----------

